
Ape in Space, Scott Kelly Chases Tim Peake in a Gorilla Suit - AstroJetson
https://twitter.com/ShuttleCDRKelly/status/701927839344373760
======
AstroJetson
And posted the wrong URL. Here is the full video

[https://twitter.com/StationCDRKelly/status/70223987832337203...](https://twitter.com/StationCDRKelly/status/702239878323372032)

------
AstroJetson
I thought this was cool, Mark Kelly's brother sends him a Gorilla suit as a
birthday gift. What better way to celebrate a year in space and pay homage to
Benny Hill than to chase British rocket man Tim Peake around the ISS to yakety
sax. Tim has a huge following of UK school students for his work with the
space 'Astro Pi' Raspberry PI.

On the other hand, lots of the internet lost it complaining about NASA wasting
the money to ship the suit into space. I'll be the first to tell them that the
US government has fobbed away more money on far less.

